# Center Gold 88 Spoke 13x7 Dayton Wire Wheels With All Dayton hardware.....For Sale!!!



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

A Super Clean Set (4) of Center Gold 88 Spoke 13x7 Dayton Wire Wheels For Sale With Real 2 Wing Dayton Sharkfin Knock Offs And Chrome Dayton Adapters......Gold On The Rims Are A 10...............The Gold on the sharkfin's on the knock offs are faded a little from lead hammer .....$1600 Firm..........All 4 Wheels Are triple stamped...(front of all hubs have Dayton Logo Along with serial#s .....Dishes are stamped With The Dayton Logo .....back off Hubs are stamped 225C-88....The back of all knock offs are stamped as well ..... adapters are Dayton stamped also.......No Curbs.........No Bs.........Prefer Local Az Buyers, Out Of State buyers pay for shipping.............................................Called Dayton Wire Wheels this morning and price for just all chrome is $2480 for 13x7-88 spokes......they said they hardly do gold anymore because gold prices is too high......but If a customer really wanted a set of center gold 88's the cost would be $4600........gawd damn!!!!!!


----------



## Andybarber (May 5, 2014)

DanielDucati said:


> A Super Clean Set (4) of Center Gold 88 Spoke 13x7 Dayton Wire Wheels For Sale With Real 2 Wing Dayton Sharkfin Knock Offs And Chrome Dayton Adapters......Gold On The Rims Are A 10...............The Gold on the sharkfin's on the knock offs are faded a little from lead hammer .....$1600 Firm..........All 3 Wheels Are triple stamped...(front of all hubs have Dayton Logo Along with serial#s .....Dishes are stamped With The Dayton Logo .....back off Hubs are stamped 225C-88....The back of all knock offs are stamped as well .....
> adapters are Dayton stamped also.......No Curbs.........No Bs.........Prefer Local Az Buyers, Out Of State buyers pay for shipping.............................................Called Dayton Wire Wheels this morning and price for just all chrome is $2480 for 13x7-88 spokes......they said they hardly do gold anymore because gold prices is too high......but If a customer really wanted a set of center gold 88's the cost would be $4600........gawd damn!!!!!!


What's the lowest u take for those


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

This Dude gotta a magic wand or something .......keeping the Dayton's coming every week. Nice wheels Dude.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Andybarber said:


> What's the lowest u take for those


Price is Firm.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

DanielDucati said:


> A Super Clean Set (4) of Center Gold 88 Spoke 13x7 Dayton Wire Wheels For Sale With Real 2 Wing Dayton Sharkfin Knock Offs And Chrome Dayton Adapters......Gold On The Rims Are A 10...............The Gold on the sharkfin's on the knock offs are faded a little from lead hammer .....$1600 Firm..........All 3 Wheels Are triple stamped...(front of all hubs have Dayton Logo Along with serial#s .....Dishes are stamped With The Dayton Logo .....back off Hubs are stamped 225C-88....The back of all knock offs are stamped as well ..... adapters are Dayton stamped also.......No Curbs.........No Bs.........Prefer Local Az Buyers, Out Of State buyers pay for shipping.............................................Called Dayton Wire Wheels this morning and price for just all chrome is $2480 for 13x7-88 spokes......they said they hardly do gold anymore because gold prices is too high......but If a customer really wanted a set of center gold 88's the cost would be $4600........gawd damn!!!!!!


4600 fuck that I got gold, powder coat and engraving for that price


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sale Is Pending!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Interested. If deal falls thru


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> Interested. If deal falls thru


Its a no go with Eric Bro..........First Come First Served.........


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

So did they sell bro?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gawk dam that's a steel! That's 1990s prices!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

There still available


johnnie65 said:


> So did they sell bro?


----------



## Andybarber (May 5, 2014)

DanielDucati said:


> A Super Clean Set (4) of Center Gold 88 Spoke 13x7 Dayton Wire Wheels For Sale With Real 2 Wing Dayton Sharkfin Knock Offs And Chrome Dayton Adapters......Gold On The Rims Are A 10...............The Gold on the sharkfin's on the knock offs are faded a little from lead hammer .....$1600 Firm..........All 4 Wheels Are triple stamped...(front of all hubs have Dayton Logo Along with serial#s .....Dishes are stamped With The Dayton Logo .....back off Hubs are stamped 225C-88....The back of all knock offs are stamped as well .....
> adapters are Dayton stamped also.......No Curbs.........No Bs.........Prefer Local Az Buyers, Out Of State buyers pay for shipping.............................................Called Dayton Wire Wheels this morning and price for just all chrome is $2480 for 13x7-88 spokes......they said they hardly do gold anymore because gold prices is too high......but If a customer really wanted a set of center gold 88's the cost would be $4600........gawd damn!!!!!!


I got $1400 in hand let me no what's up


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Andybarber said:


> I got $1400 in hand let me no what's up


 pm sent


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sale Pending.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Wheels are still Available.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Paypal is a good thing.


----------



## Andybarber (May 5, 2014)

lone star said:


> Paypal is a good thing.


He won't do paypal I TRYIED


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> A Super Clean Set (4) of Center Gold 88 Spoke 13x7 Dayton Wire Wheels For Sale With Real 2 Wing Dayton Sharkfin Knock Offs And Chrome Dayton Adapters......Gold On The Rims Are A 10...............The Gold on the sharkfin's on the knock offs are faded a little from lead hammer .....$1600 Firm..........All 4 Wheels Are triple stamped...(front of all hubs have Dayton Logo Along with serial#s .....Dishes are stamped With The Dayton Logo .....back off Hubs are stamped 225C-88....The back of all knock offs are stamped as well ..... adapters are Dayton stamped also.......No Curbs.........No Bs.........Prefer Local Az Buyers, Out Of State buyers pay for shipping.............................................Called Dayton Wire Wheels this morning and price for just all chrome is $2480 for 13x7-88 spokes......they said they hardly do gold anymore because gold prices is too high......but If a customer really wanted a set of center gold 88's the cost would be $4600........gawd damn!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigskoobsz (Jul 8, 2012)

how much for the adapters


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Not parting out,Selling everything together....


bigskoobsz said:


> how much for the adapters


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sale Is Pending!!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Interested lmk


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

These are still up for grabs...:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Got your pm thanks. Fowarded the info the my customer. Will see.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Wheels are sold!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Giliban (Sep 19, 2014)

juICE805 said:


> :thumbsup:


I want those dayton [email protected]


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Dayton told me $10k for some all gold 13s 88 spoke.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

KERRBSS said:


> Dayton told me $10k for some all gold 13s 88 spoke.


Lol does that come with a car


----------



## 520bugsy (Apr 5, 2014)

By chance do you still have the center gold Daytona for sale?


----------

